# Sentra 99 GXE tail and head lights???



## the_thom (Jul 28, 2006)

Is there a good place to buy some aftermarket tail and head lights? I find a set of headlights i like on ebay but they don't have matching tail lights. I'm trying to find JDM black halo.


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

i have never seen after amrket tail lights for out cars, and i am beeing honest. it you wnat a black tail light look twards the 1998 nissan 200sx they have a bubble look and have black sorundings. personaly i like the look of these over any other year

ohh you can get these on e-bay or your local nissan dealership


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

the sentra and 200SX have different tail. if you'd want to switch them around, you'd need to do some custom work on the body panels and trunk. for the 200SX though, there's no aftermarket tail lamp, but for the sentra, they have the clear and red from the SE, and the dreaded altezza ones. check out liuspeed tuning, rapid customs, and matrix racing for more options.


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

I got aftermarket black tail lights off of ebay a wile back for my 96', dont think your gonna find halos though


----------



## the_thom (Jul 28, 2006)

Alright, thanks for your help. I'll post what I find.


----------



## the_thom (Jul 28, 2006)

I found some awesome headlights on ebay, and some somewhat matching lights. light carbon fiber, it'll do till i find something better


----------



## hdt (Apr 19, 2004)

keep looking they are out there.


----------



## TeKKiE (Aug 8, 2006)

I personally would leave the tail lights on, as there isn't really anything out there that looks decent, and would match those halos. Just tint them dark or get some lens covers or something


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

azkicker0027 said:


> the sentra and 200SX have different tail. if you'd want to switch them around, you'd need to do some custom work on the body panels and trunk. for the 200SX though, there's no aftermarket tail lamp, but for the sentra, they have the clear and red from the SE, and the dreaded altezza ones. check out liuspeed tuning, rapid customs, and matrix racing for more options.


ya i am sorry i didnt read carfuly enuf, but good luck and if you find some good ones tell us cuz a few of my freinds drive sentras


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

you can always go with the black sentra altezza's on your 99 sentra and can always do an led conversion into them making them unique and bright as hell 

just my .02 cents and if you get the halo make sure you ready for massive headaches cuz those things really arent the best lights out there unless you do something custom with them.


----------



## the_thom (Jul 28, 2006)

hdt said:


> keep looking they are out there.


I like what you did with your tail lights on your sentra on your photo bucket, did you do that custom? seeing that thing wrecked makes me sad, just needs illegal 15% tint. heh


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> you can always go with the black sentra altezza's on your 99 sentra and can always do an led conversion into them making them unique and bright as hell
> 
> just my .02 cents and if you get the halo make sure you ready for massive headaches cuz those things really arent the best lights out there unless you do something custom with them.


well letme make my .02 cents if you instal the lights and spend some time to do it and maintain they are very good lights and have a great apperance. i would stick with them i have simmilar set up in mine. the corner lights are kinda hard to get in right tho so take your time and it is well worth it


----------



## hdt (Apr 19, 2004)

i just masked them off. and took black paint to them.
the porjection you can find on 3bay the azzaltails on ebay or if you do a shearch. online you can find all kinds of things. of one piece form luispeed.
check this out.
http://www.jinsoku.com/
check out the 95 gxe form the retierd my freind pyrex


----------



## takamontana24 (Mar 12, 2006)

Sorry to revive this thread, but headlights for a 99GXE are...well...the ones I got simply didn't fit. Anywhere. My installer and I are still getting the fit right. Oh they work just fine, but the fit is...well it's a custom fit one might say. Nothing lines up. Different cambers on the corner lights (Which fit just fine with the stock lights) a new grill failed to fit as well. At all. My advice is don't.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well what kind did you get? and have you had any previous front end damage


----------



## the_thom (Jul 28, 2006)

LIUSPEED said:


> well what kind did you get? and have you had any previous front end damage


never bought them, decided to do my new vvl swap first, no damage to the car whatsoever. nearly mint gxe.  


- thom


----------

